# Cape lookout



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

The nps had a meeting in Raleigh tonight and one tomorrow night in Charlotte on orv plan for cape lookout. This isn't going to end well.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Sadly I'm afraid you're right. Probably going to be like what happened in Hatteras. Going to try and be at the meeting in Charlotte.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Yet more beach access put through the grinder of bureaucracy. Same old same old:
Government deems areas to be important to posterity (toss in turtle pics or other emotional crap).
Government gets donated (land conservation groups are famous for this, do NOT donate to any of them),buys or condemns lands to be managed for "all of us."
Government limits use to everyone due to (insert reason or species). Eventually WE are the only species barred from use of "our" lands.
Government moves on to the next area.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I attended the Raleigh meeting. I know all of these rangers well and I can tell you flat out you will get Alternate C or some version of it....

You will end up having to pay a permit fee because they are going to get revenue out of you period end of story. I think the length of your truck and camper issue will have some wiggle room and as far as the night driving issue I don't feel confident in you being able to drive between 9:00pm and 6:00am

If you read this plan you can clearly tell who influenced it. The Nazis that sued the Park Service have their hands all over it. The Park Service was just kind enough to allow you to comment on how much freedom of access you are about to lose, how much it will cost you to lose it and what regulations and rules you will have to follow while losing it. Elections have consequences (politicians, lobbyist and judges) and good ole boys don't have the power or money to fight them in a court of law.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

If people show up at these meetings with proverbial torches and pitchforks, the NPS possibly could do what they're supposed to: listen to the will of the people instead of Audobon, SELC, and other environazis.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

jlove1974 said:


> If people show up at these meetings with proverbial torches and pitchforks, the NPS possibly could do what they're supposed to: listen to the will of the people instead of Audobon, SELC, and other environazis.


The Park Service and those that work for the Park Service could care less. They are employees of the government......

They didn't have a management plan, environmental Nazis discovered this, they filed a lawsuit and got a liberal judge and here we sit. The Park Service will favor those with the money and power because you no longer live in a free country where we abide by the constitution.

As long as liberalism and progressives have the power to do this you will continue to lose your rights and your freedoms


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

You are absolutely right DITS, if the people would have agreed to a plan not to many years ago, this wouldn't be happening but they wouldn't/didn't, so SELC sued ---- now they're driving ------------ the bad part ain't the permit and night driving, the bad part is when they close 2/3rd of the beaches right off the start, then they'll close the third they left you with during prime time fishing when a stupid little bird that most people could care less about lands and starts doin a dance ----- my favorite spots on Hatteras Island were permanently taken away, Oh I'd get to see em again during a big Tournament but that just poured salt in the wound ---- Terrible thing folks ---- They're after our Rod's and our Guns --- River


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Congressman Walter Jones has several bills that would address the problem. You can find the bills on popvox.com and support them no matter who your congressperson is.
The soapbox, the ballot box, and the ammo box is the order of action to take to fix the issues. http://www.obpa.org/ and donate.

But sitting and bellyaching on an internet forum hasn't done much for Cape Hatteras, but fighting the special interests with lawsuits and legislation just might.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Due to knowin how many of my friends toes I'd mash ----- I'll not respond to that OBPA statement --- I have marched in many marches with the same handful of people out Lighthouse Rd in Buxton, always the same people ----- everybody talks, but nobody shows up, first hearing in Raleigh, just like Hatteras (I was there) - I'll bet the courtroom wasn't half full (Was it ? DITS) --- I have come to the conclusion, only a handful cares about both places ---- the others wait till it's there week for fun in the sun, then complain after its already it place and mostly shut down (too late) --- There's only one answer, I'll let Jam explain it to you ---- River


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

You can mark my words when I say that there will once again be blood shed on American soil. Freedom loving people are right at the razors edge of being pushed too far.....

What's going to be done will be done so the BIG QUESTION in my opinion is what freedom loving people are willing to do to take it back. We blame politicians and the park service and judges and environmental groups and that's all fine and dandy but it's PEOPLE that vote politicians in that write laws and it's PEOPLE that fund environmental groups that file lawsuits. Maybe it's your neighbor or your family member or even somebody you call a dear friend but it's your fellow american that has given them the power to strip you of your god given rights. Think about that........

I had an interesting conversation with a conservative friend of mine the other day who was bashing Obama over his executive orders but you know what? That is EXACTLY what it is going to take to fix this country. It's going to take a President who 100% believes and supports the constitution to come in and rule by executive order no matter who is in charge of congress. If that doesn't work see the first sentence of this post.....


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

DrumintheSuds said:


> You can mark my words when I say that there will once again be blood shed on American soil. Freedom loving people are right at the razors edge of being pushed too far.....
> 
> What's going to be done will be done so the BIG QUESTION in my opinion is what freedom loving people are willing to do to take it back. We blame politicians and the park service and judges and environmental groups and that's all fine and dandy but it's PEOPLE that vote politicians in that write laws and it's PEOPLE that fund environmental groups that file lawsuits. Maybe it's your neighbor or your family member or even somebody you call a dear friend but it's your fellow american that has given them the power to strip you of your god given rights. Think about that........
> 
> I had an interesting conversation with a conservative friend of mine the other day who was bashing Obama over his executive orders but you know what? That is EXACTLY what it is going to take to fix this country. It's going to take a President who 100% believes and supports the constitution to come in and rule by executive order no matter who is in charge of congress. If that doesn't work see the first sentence of this post.....


I agree with most of what you say but there's no way one man can fix what has become of our central government. Not unless that one man declares himself king and tramples the constitution in the process. Once that precedent gets set, there's no going back.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

rocket said:


> I agree with most of what you say but there's no way one man can fix what has become of our central government. Not unless that one man declares himself king and tramples the constitution in the process. Once that precedent gets set, there's no going back.


True but ONE MAN can sure as hell accomplish a lot to set the course in the "right direction".....Look what one man has done the last 6 years to send us in the wrong direction. Are liberals going to all of a sudden die off? Nope.....If we don't find a way to cut off their ability to transform and bypass the constitution we will eventually have to fight one another


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

JAM and the rest of you keyboard commandos can rant on the IFP comments section all he wants about revolution, bloody beachheads, blah blah blah but if you want to make a difference at this non-revolutionary juncture, either put your money where the opposite of people who donate to SELC and Audobon do, or continue to bellyache on a fishing report forum. People have been losing ORV access to beaches up and down the east coast.

At least there are things you can get behind legally and peacefully without shooting people at this time. I have a theory and it goes like this:

Say you get pissed about the state of the current government, grab your modern musket, and run outside. If you are the only one out there, you are too early. The first supporter makes it a revolution, and I haven't seen anybody I'd follow or die for speaking about much of anything lately. You can keep your Glenn Beck drivel and talk about fishing, or spend the money you'd spend on hoarding guns and ammo trying to prevent that from happening.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

jlove1974 said:


> JAM and the rest of you keyboard commandos can rant on the IFP comments section all he wants about revolution, bloody beachheads, blah blah blah but if you want to make a difference at this non-revolutionary juncture, either put your money where the opposite of people who donate to SELC and Audobon do, or continue to bellyache on a fishing report forum. People have been losing ORV access to beaches up and down the east coast.
> 
> At least there are things you can get behind legally and peacefully without shooting people at this time. I have a theory and it goes like this:
> 
> Say you get pissed about the state of the current government, grab your modern musket, and run outside. If you are the only one out there, you are too early. The first supporter makes it a revolution, and I haven't seen anybody I'd follow or die for speaking about much of anything lately. You can keep your Glenn Beck drivel and talk about fishing, or spend the money you'd spend on hoarding guns and ammo trying to prevent that from happening.


Good luck with that  I have been fighting these Nazis since the 80's with money and votes.....Now here I sit filling out comments to the Park Service where my only "real choice" is how deep I can stand for them to go.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah yes, wondered when we would get around to Godwin's law. If you've been fighting it with money and votes and kept the powers in place that have been there until lately (culminating with Marc Basnight).....well nuff said.At least there are no plastic bags sold in Dare County, right?

Look at the changes in gun rights in the last 5 years in NC for a little hope and change (pun intended) for a little inspiration. Get a vocal motivated crowd firing off money and emails and anything's possible.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

jlove1974 said:


> Ah yes, wondered when we would get around to Godwin's law. If you've been fighting it with money and votes and kept the powers in place that have been there until lately (culminating with Marc Basnight).....well nuff said.At least there are no plastic bags sold in Dare County, right?
> 
> Look at the changes in gun rights in the last 5 years in NC for a little hope and change (pun intended) for a little inspiration. Get a vocal motivated crowd firing off money and emails and anything's possible.


Do whatever you feel is right in your eyes.....How you waste your time is up to you. Hell for all I know maybe you don't really care what is being done to you. They aren't going to stop until they completely ban ORV's at Hatteras and CALO and that's the bottom line. What will be your response when that happens? Do you just accept it and move on to someplace else until they ban you from someplace else too?

I'm all for a vocal crowd so how bout you assemble one and I will join in. I might even write a few more e-mails to go with hundreds I have already sent and I'll even throw in a few bucks to hire the law firm of your choice.


----------



## Amos & Buster (May 27, 2009)

Just curious if any discussions of an "incidental take permit" for the Plover has ever been brought up? Or cage studies for nests and how the birds respond to beach use? It seems to me that the very liberal closure areas are way over kill and maybe the way to overturn this thing is to challenge the science the enviro's are fabricating. It's my opinion that the birds are not nearly as affected by OhV's and use of the beach as the enviro's would like us to believe.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a fight the Nazis can win with money because they are fighting middle class ******** like me......1.4 million migratory birds including endangered eagles are killed by wind turbines every year and they get away with it and no fine. The Nazis don't have as much money as the people who own the wind turbines.....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

This isn't about the plover, sea turtles, or money. It's about the principle of having an undeveloped beach continually driven upon by a class of people (anglers) that another class of people (bird watchers, preservationists) finds detestable. Obviously this bull**** costs our coastal residents money; hell, the Pittman-Robertson fund should have us covered on that front, without that there would be NO national parks. Plovers didn't respond much to beach closures up north years ago, and honestly fishermen in trucks aren't a big threat to them now. NPS guys kill more doing bird counts than fisherman ever did. As for sea turtles, all the dumbass feel good beach rituals we perform to get those little hatchlings into the water are to negligible effect. Most of those little bastards end up as fish food, and it's been proven that maintaining healthy populations of adult sea turtles is much more important than protecting all of the eggs/hatchlings on the beach. 

How do we protect sea turtles? Keep adult specimens out of NETS, or ensure turtles have ways to escape nets. Save the money we're using to protect the stupid nests, and donate it to organizations that know how to help injured adult specimens. 

How do we protect beach access? Work TOGETHER, make our voices be HEARD, raise HELL at every juncture. Bird people have friends in the right places, we obviously do not. We need to make a huge deal out of beach access, it should be on newscasts, all over social media, and there should be an organization dedicated strictly to that issue. People should be riled up to the extent that beach access is a big ticket item for future state and federal politicians, something they must take a firm stance on. 

Will it happen? I'm not holding my breath. Fishing is not very good on our coast, and it's getting worse. If that interest continues to dwindle, so will interest in keeping our beaches open. I'm guilty of apathy here, I can't get myself to spend the gas/hotel money to go to the coast to maybe catch some whiting and pinfish. Twenty years ago it was a totally different ball game, it was easily worth making the trip to fish. Where was the spot run last year? Where are the king mackerel this year? Striped bass on the OBX? Grey trout? Bluefish blitzes? You can preach your cycles and put forth whatever explanations (excuses) you want to vindicate actions of commercial fisheries, but there's no denying there's a problem with our coastal recreational fishery. Honestly, it's tough for me personally to wag a finger at the commercial guys, they're just doing what they're allowed. If the speed limit was raised to 100 MPH across the state, how many of us would drive too fast for conditions? I would. 

We are facing a real, true, cluster of monumental proportions here guys. More than anything, we have to work together, be active, and be heard. 


Sorry for the rant. It's late, I'm taking a break from a college paper, and seeing CALO going the way of Hatteras and Ocracoke kills me.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Carolina Rebel

You are 100% correct that it isn't about the birds or turtles. They are just a loophole.....When my dad helped start Cape Lookout Mobile Sportfishermen in the 80's to fight access it had nothing to do with birds. Hell I can't even remember what the excuse was back then. I would love to think that sticking together and being active and heard would help the cause but it clearly hasn't done much other than bought us time. The men who started the access organizations are getting old, the second generation (me) is getting tired of fighting and losing and the younger generation doesn't seem to care enough to take this fight head on.

My anger goes far beyond losing access. I am sick and tired of what has happened to this country the last 25 years and at some point we will have to take measures to return her to glory. I can understand JAM's frustration because my anger is right in line with his. I am tired of writing letters and going to meetings nobody cares enough to attend.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlove1974 said:


> JAM and the rest of you keyboard commandos can rant on the IFP comments section all he wants about revolution, bloody beachheads, blah blah blah but if you want to make a difference at this non-revolutionary juncture, either put your money where the opposite of people who donate to SELC and Audobon do, or continue to bellyache on a fishing report forum. People have been losing ORV access to beaches up and down the east coast.
> 
> At least there are things you can get behind legally and peacefully without shooting people at this time. I have a theory and it goes like this:
> 
> Say you get pissed about the state of the current government, grab your modern musket, and run outside. If you are the only one out there, you are too early. The first supporter makes it a revolution, and I haven't seen anybody I'd follow or die for speaking about much of anything lately. You can keep your Glenn Beck drivel and talk about fishing, or spend the money you'd spend on hoarding guns and ammo trying to prevent that from happening.


You are so way off base it's not even funny. Money you say?? We have been pouring money into this for YEARS. Where has it gotten us? Ummmm NO WHERE...

$1,000"s upon $1,000 of dollars have been thrown at this thru the Savior .ORGS and where are we now? Less beach and a lot less money. All we have heard is "Their are big things in the works"..... "We have things going on behind the scenes but we can't talk about it" just keep sending in the money...What did it get us???? The CD and MORE CLOSED BEACHES.....Why???? because some money grubbing business owners were worried about their short term financial loss. We got sold down the river by the very people who yelled the loudest. The deal was made under the table by 6-7 money grubbing bastage business's who myself and many others do not support and have turned into souvenir/gift shops for the most part. 

So don't perch about money being the solution because it's not, and never will be. The bills and lawsuits are dead for the most part. It's your allies that will do you in. Y'all just keep on buying them pretty BLUE and RED plates for the front of your trucks, they need the money for meetings and food......

If you don't like what is talked about here please feel free to move on over to SOL, they would love to have ya...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Judge Boyle just struck down another lawsuit. Now go write your letters and sit on your asses watching TV while your rights and freedoms are taken from you. I'm sitting here thinking why in the world I just put up another beach reading post the other day.....it wont be long now before we will be reading it with a set of binoculars.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

jlove1974 said:


> JAM and the rest of you keyboard commandos can rant on the IFP comments section all he wants about revolution, bloody beachheads, blah blah blah but if you want to make a difference at this non-revolutionary juncture, either put your money where the opposite of people who donate to SELC and Audobon do, or continue to bellyache on a fishing report forum. People have been losing ORV access to beaches up and down the east coast.
> 
> At least there are things you can get behind legally and peacefully without shooting people at this time. I have a theory and it goes like this:
> 
> Say you get pissed about the state of the current government, grab your modern musket, and run outside. If you are the only one out there, you are too early. The first supporter makes it a revolution, and I haven't seen anybody I'd follow or die for speaking about much of anything lately. You can keep your Glenn Beck drivel and talk about fishing, or spend the money you'd spend on hoarding guns and ammo trying to prevent that from happening.


 jlove1974 don't care he fishes the Piers if this is posted by who I think it is.. All I gots to say is I back My BS Up...When the Govt Shutdown happened, where Was jlove1974.. When the Vehicles were assembled on the Beach to say Please Help Us, Where was jlove1974.. When we had the First Funeral for the Point in 05 where was jlove1974. I'll answer NO WHERE TO BE FOUND.. Just like most of you. So now its gone.. Ain't no money gonna bring it back.. Now they have Core Banks, Davis Island Porthsmouth Island and Cape Lookout in their sights, after they get those Padre Island TX is Next.. 

I hear Mike Devaynes tell folks to Invest in Precious Metals, Gold and Silver.. I'll invest mine in Lead, I can get all the Gold and Silver I want with lead.. The Time For Writing you Congressmen and Senators is Long over.. The Time for Throwing money at different Orgs is Long over with.. We tried all that and where did it get us.. http://islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.20.2014-BoyleRulesAgainstCHAPAinLawsuitToStopORVRule.html

The only thing we have not tried is BY FORCE.. 

But hey its all good jlove1974, Vets are being Treated with Respect, Right???? The IRS Looses E-Mails all Good Right???? IRAQ 10 years to get semi-stable, loss of major life by US, ONE WEEK TO UN DO IT, but hey thats all good.. I wonder what you would call our Forefathers, jlove1974.. I guess Paul Revere was just a Loud Mouth to you.. Problem is we have raised a bunch of Do nothing Pussies, too interested in their I-Phones and Game Boys.. Thats OK you all will LOVE sharia law.. Better brush up on your Islam, JOEL.. Assalamualaikum

PS I attended 12 of the 14 Negociated Rule making Meetings, ALL of the Public Comment Periods, Spoke at the Fresidence Center and the School ( Police Surrounded me at that one cause McCabe and I were starring at Derb Carter) So jlove1974 Please tell me what I should have done..and BTW Pleas tell us what YOU have done.. 
JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

PSS If you do a Search on My posts of the Past, You will see I called Cape Lookout Core, Davis and Portsmouth Islands, 7 years ago... Sux to be right.. Texas Too... Ain't about Drivin, when it's Closed YOU CAN NOT WALK THERE EITHER... At this Point I no Longer Want our Beaches open, I want Virginia Beach, Myrtle Beach, the Entire Jersey Shore, all of Florida and everything from Maine to California.. Closed to Human Access just like we are.. Cause if it has no Economic Impact to us then It will have no economic Impact to them...Maybe then Folks would wake the F up.. 
JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

JAM said:


> PSS If you do a Search on My posts of the Past, You will see I called Cape Lookout Core, Davis and Portsmouth Islands, 7 years ago... Sux to be right.. Texas Too... Ain't about Drivin, when it's Closed YOU CAN NOT WALK THERE EITHER... At this Point I no Longer Want our Beaches open, *I want Virginia Beach, Myrtle Beach, the Entire Jersey Shore, all of Florida and everything from Maine to California.. Closed to Human Access just like we are.. Cause if it has no Economic Impact to us then It will have no economic Impact to them...Maybe then Folks would wake the F up..*
> JAM


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

All this B/S was the deciding reasons I have moved and enjoy living and fishing in the pacific.............It boils down, to several things, well off Lawyers egos, Eco Obamminites that want to destroy a way of life on an island, and the native people, that have said countless times: this will never happen here, guess what, people it has, and they will shut it down, screw them all, I now have the entire pacific, and the finest fly fishing for brownies and rainbow on this planet in NZ; only a 2 hour plane ride away........good luck in your fight as I will not be back.....................


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Here ya go JLove your lawsuit that our money bought.....Again struck down and got us NOWHERE.....Now study up some more and come on back....

http://islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.20.2014-BoyleRulesAgainstCHAPAinLawsuitToStopORVRule.html


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Kwaj-tom said:


> All this B/S was the deciding reasons I have moved and enjoy living and fishing in the pacific.............It boils down, to several things, well off Lawyers egos, Eco Obamminites that want to destroy a way of life on an island, and the native people, that have said countless times: this will never happen here, guess what, people it has, and they will shut it down, screw them all, I now have the entire pacific, and the finest fly fishing for brownies and rainbow on this planet in NZ; only a 2 hour plane ride away........good luck in your fight as I will not be back.....................


Got any room over there Tom, I am about done with this Country and Could use a New One to Live in.. 
JAM


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't afford to move so I'll fish til they take the last mile but I'll promise you a couple things. I will make the park service life a living hell and when they do close it off im buying a varmint rifle and some night vision goggles. ......I'm gonna shoot every GD bird on that island


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Bonefish point Roi Namur RMI


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

They got any permit there Tom???


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

big GT's better than permit and bluefin Gt's run up to 25lbs we catch dogtooth tuna off the fuel pier at night with modified cedAR plugs


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> Here ya go JLove your lawsuit that our money bought.....Again struck down and got us NOWHERE.....Now study up some more and come on back....
> 
> http://islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.20.2014-BoyleRulesAgainstCHAPAinLawsuitToStopORVRule.html


No surprise there. Activist judges are bought and paid for. However, this one will be appealed and Terrance Boyle won't be able to apply his bias on the outcome. Any other ruling he would have made and it would be overturned.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

jlove1974 said:


> No surprise there. Activist judges are bought and paid for. However, this one will be appealed and Terrance Boyle won't be able to apply his bias on the outcome. Any other ruling he would have made and it would be overturned.



OK Mr Love Just who will be footing the Bill??? OBPA, NCBBA, any other Org ya got.. People are DONE Donating to a Loosing Cause.. Good Luck with that.. The FAT Lady Sang the LAST Note for Hatteras Island.. Onto Cape Lookout, Davis Island and Portsmouth Island Next.. Then Padre.. Enjoy the Ride, I'm Gettin Off.. 

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

jlove1974 said:


> Ah yes, wondered when we would get around to Godwin's law. If you've been fighting it with money and votes and kept the powers in place that have been there until lately (culminating with Marc Basnight).....well nuff said.At least there are no plastic bags sold in Dare County, right?
> 
> Look at the changes in gun rights in the last 5 years in NC for a little hope and change (pun intended) for a little inspiration. Get a vocal motivated crowd firing off money and emails and anything's possible.


Sounds to me JLOVE1974 you know little of what you speak. First you call me a KEYBOARD COMMANDO, then you tell other people to Write e-mails, you contradict yourself and change your attack with every post.. You My friend are CLUELESS.. Good Luck with that Beaches are done.. JAM


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

You call it a lost cause, and yet you still live in Buxton. So are you going to leave, quit trying, or form a OBX militia?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

The ONLY peaceful way you will ever get access back is legislation that changes the endangered species act and by change I don't mean a "tweak" here and there.....Now get to writing those letters


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Or legislation that ensures CAHA access:

https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/113/s486

https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/113/hr819


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Kwaj-tom said:


> View attachment 12416
> 
> 
> Bonefish point Roi Namur RMI


Nice looking stretch of beach

Any Plovers in the area?


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

DrumintheSuds said:


> The ONLY peaceful way you will ever get access back is legislation that changes the endangered species act and by change I don't mean a "tweak" here and there.....Now get to writing those letters



Get to writing those letters you say? Half of the people on this site put those people in office, want those people in office and will continue to support those people in office. I cannot see this changing for the better. I feel pretty helpless and hopeless. If there is something that I can do that will make a difference I will do it. People want to vote for their "team" wheather their "team" is right or wrong. As much as I am pissed about the access BS I know that we now have much bigger problems than that.
I did gain a new appreciation for JAM in this thread. 

This is hardly about our government. The government is only the symptom. The problem is the people that live here and vote.

ETF


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlove1974 said:


> Or legislation that ensures CAHA access:
> 
> https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/113/s486
> 
> https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/113/hr819


Did you even look at the dates on these?? Both last dated activity was mid 2013 and both are pretty much dead as of now....

I like that you have a new interest in the problem but we have hashed out all this old data over and over. Nothing new here or even renewed....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Did you even look at the dates on these?? Both last dated activity was mid 2013 and both are pretty much dead as of now....
> 
> I like that you have a new interest in the problem but we have hashed out all this old data over and over. Nothing new here or even renewed....


Even Stranger in mid 2014 Jam is still in Buxton and I am off the Beach somewhere undisclosed

Ever get that Gotcha Rod sorted out?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Even Stranger in mid 2014 Jam is still in Buxton and I am off the Beach somewhere undisclosed
> 
> *Ever get that Gotcha Rod sorted out?*


nope, going down saturday for the day and pick me out a blank to get built.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Eattheflounder

You will that JAM and I share the same thoughts on this. In fact I 100% blame the people in this country who vote for progressives and support eco Nazis that allow them to sue. My comment about writing letters is pure toung in cheek I can assure you


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Jlover this is what your money and letters will get you.....

http://www.islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.24.2014-LeastTernNestClosesOceanfrontInNorthAvon.html


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Must be "they" feel that now is the time when they can best desensitize people to losing access.
How valiant of the NPS to protect a bird listed by NORTH CAROLINA as special concern and not even Federal Law (at least for NC).
This act (ESA) is merely the anti-human act. Species who are not endangered are put on the list due to populations in distinct areas. Better to screw the people that way.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Hey Jlover this is what your money and letters will get you.....
> 
> http://www.islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.24.2014-LeastTernNestClosesOceanfrontInNorthAvon.html


Interesting thing on this particular Tern Hatching closure is that an entirely separate group other than ORV operators and lowly fishermen/fisherwomen (Vacation Home Renters) is now being victimized by the out of control bird people and their minions who drive around in Trucks (paid in full by the general public) looking to drive stakes in the sand and put up string and cute little signs that say "No Access"

Wonder if Sun Realty has more pull with Judge Boyle than the fellas who fish the Point 

The Terns knew full well there were large houses filled with people on the other side of dune from where he/she laid their nest, this is Avon not the Pea Island, This Tern is way off base

Tern is not even endangered, I wonder what they are like plucked and dressed and then wrapped in bacon and grilled with a sesame seeds and garlic with a red wine vinegar and olive oil marinade.

Perhaps the Park Service should relocate the nest to Pea Island before one the irate renters who just paid $5000 for just a week of Ocean front living turn out to be Environmental Lawyers on holiday or worse Tern Eaters


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Hey Jlover this is what your money and letters will get you.....
> 
> http://www.islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.24.2014-LeastTernNestClosesOceanfrontInNorthAvon.html


If that was my house those birds would not be there by morning.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> Hey Jlover this is what your money and letters will get you.....
> 
> http://www.islandfreepress.org/2014Archives/06.24.2014-LeastTernNestClosesOceanfrontInNorthAvon.html


Actually that might be the head of the 'Boyle' so to speak. Hope they close off all the village beaches and watch the fecal matter hit the fan when the realty companies file suit.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't see it that way jlove1974 --- They just closed the beaches off in front of a few N Avon homes - what did money and letters get, plovers were reported nesting near the Lighthouse several years ago, they (NPS) turned their head --- IMO - they (NPS) saw after Judge Boles latest ruling, it was time to attack big money and with Superintendent Trimble leaving --- very good time to make him responsible for this decision ----- after all, they chose to only take on the Surfers and recreational fisherman to begin with, they left the wealthy Real Estate Company's and Homeowners alone -- along with the Commercial fisherman, they (Commercial guys) can still drive and Net on closed Beaches, just not full bird closures. Now after Boles ruling, they're ready to take on Big Money, pick off a couple groups at a time, save the big fight till after it's been hashed out in court several times, smart way to work it ---- This will be interesting ------ Commercial fisherman they're not worried about, there's plenty of orgs working to destroy them --- They want to destroy tourism on Hatteras Island, totally --- River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

River said:


> I don't see it that way jlove1974 --- They just closed the beaches off in front of a few N Avon homes - what did money and letters get, plovers were reported nesting near the Lighthouse several years ago, they (NPS) turned their head --- IMO - they (NPS) saw after Judge Boles latest ruling, it was time to attack big money and with Superintendent Trimble leaving --- very good time to make him responsible for this decision ----- after all, they chose to only take on the Surfers and recreational fisherman to begin with, they left the wealthy Real Estate Company's and Homeowners alone -- along with the Commercial fisherman, they (Commercial guys) can still drive and Net on closed Beaches, just not full bird closures. Now after Boles ruling, they're ready to take on Big Money, pick off a couple groups at a time, save the big fight till after it's been hashed out in court several times, smart way to work it ---- This will be interesting ------ Commercial fisherman they're not worried about, there's plenty of orgs working to destroy them --- They want to destroy tourism on Hatteras Island, totally --- River



Looks Like you got out of Dodge Just in time River, I'm a Little late to the Dance, but as of today My Place is For Sale, regardless of what happens, I let Dave know I am not long for this Island, its a Wrap for me as soon as I sell, all ready sold a Heaver to terry, gonna sell the Yaks next.. Hopefully The Trailer will Sell Fast, before I hurt someone..... JAM


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sad times Jam, I hate it, but you'll be fine - we've made it this far ----- it does look like Barclay Trimble is already taking a beating from Big Money, he has took it on his own to cut the closure buffer in half for those big houses in Avon --- Obama told him he could change rules on his own -- River


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

River said:


> Sad times Jam, I hate it, but you'll be fine - we've made it this far ----- it does look like Barclay Trimble is already taking a beating from Big Money, he has took it on his own to cut the closure buffer in half for those big houses in Avon --- Obama told him he could change rules on his own -- River


A while back there was a statement from Cindy Holda that the reason that there had been no closures in front of ocean front homes on Hatteras (until last week) was that the people who rented these expensive homes did so with a reasonable understanding that the beach in front of the home would be available for their use.

Evidently the this new group of Park Service personnel redefined what is reasonable in the last few weeks

It would appear to a currently off the beach bystander like myself, that it would be a good time for the State of North Carolina and Dare County to invoke imminent domain in the interest of its Citizens and condemn the Cape Hatteras National Seashore and the State and relevant counties manage the beach, this seems to work in other areas of North Carolina

State of NC and Dare County will start seeing their tax revenues fall off when wealthy people look for a new beach without these ridiculous bird restrictions and they have a bit more leverage than a few folks riding around with 4x4's


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I was on a beach in manistee mi on monday. There were signs explaining about the plover, that they were protected and anyone caught disturbing a nest would be ticketed an fined. Dam things were running all over the beach, between the people. Must just be in national parks where they are pushing this issue for now


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://islandfreepress.org/2014Arch...ModifiesBufferForNestingTernsInNorthAvon.html

I've said it a Million times not about nature its all about the Benjamin's and the Golden Rule.. He who has the Goals makes the Rules.. Does not matter at all Precedent has been
Set.. They will Close Behind OceanFront Houses...Modifying the Buffer Does nothing for the 3 houses Blocked and does nothing for the Beach access for the Common Man.. More Bull Sh!t... Wheres My Lawyer..... JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> A while back there was a statement from Cindy Holda that the reason that there had been no closures in front of ocean front homes on Hatteras (until last week) was that the people who rented these expensive homes did so with a reasonable understanding that the beach in front of the home would be available for their use.
> 
> Evidently the this new group of Park Service personnel redefined what is reasonable in the last few weeks
> 
> ...


Typo correction: Eminent Domain

Can't spell before noon some days


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Until the people of this country start electing people into power that support the Constitution we will continue our journey to the bottom. Whether you are talking about fishing access, your gun rights being stripped or something as simple as your own damn healthcare.....

This country is now being run by two sets of people. The filthy rich and the ignorant poor who are stupid enough to continue to allow themselves to be bought. When you have this many people willing to trade their freedom and rights away for free **** this is what you get.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Until the people of this country start electing people into power that support the Constitution we will continue our journey to the bottom. Whether you are talking about fishing access, your gun rights being stripped or something as simple as your own damn healthcare.....
> 
> This country is now being run by two sets of people. The filthy rich and the ignorant poor who are stupid enough to continue to allow themselves to be bought. When you have this many people willing to trade their freedom and rights away for free **** this is what you get.


Close! It's being run by one ruling class. Money rules, and money makes sure a select few gets elected each election cycle. I can't see how it will be fixed.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Close! It's being run by one ruling class. Money rules, and money makes sure a select few gets elected each election cycle. I can't see how it will be fixed.


When the dollar loses it's reserve currency status things will have to fix themselves. Until then all bets are off. Of course, when that happens all US government land will probably be (re)pledged to the bankers as collateral to get the next debt backed fractional reserve currency off the ground though.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Close! It's being run by one ruling class. Money rules, and money makes sure a select few gets elected each election cycle. I can't see how it will be fixed.


I don't mind the fact that money rules. That will ALWAYS be the case......But it doesn't matter who "rules" rich or poor if the Constitution isn't respected


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

pods said:


> When the dollar loses it's reserve currency status things will have to fix themselves. Until then all bets are off. Of course, when that happens all US government land will probably be (re)pledged to the bankers as collateral to get the next debt backed fractional reserve currency off the ground though.


Or China


----------

